# How to kill a thread



## H2O (Jan 17, 2016)

I've been observing,





and I've discovered there is a common element to end a thread quickly.


Remember...there is only one correct answer.
Can you get it?
I suspect you expect a prize or something...no prize, other than the warm fuzzy feeling you will get for a correct answer.

Discuss.....arty::drink:


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 17, 2016)

:biggrin:Let's see..........AGREE


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 17, 2016)

Religion


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 17, 2016)

A period at the end of the sentence??


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 17, 2016)

Not sure at all what this is about.  But every thread ends in different ways and I am sure this one will be no exception.


----------



## JimB (Jan 17, 2016)

Disagree?


----------



## SteveG (Jan 17, 2016)

Violate the TOS (or whatever it is called)?


----------



## steamshovel (Jan 17, 2016)

change the subject


----------



## skiprat (Jan 17, 2016)

I think there are several ways to kill a thread.

Some I've seen include, but not limited to:
1. Honesty in the replies
2. The original post is more like an ad.
3. Poor or no manners by the poster.
4. 'Check the Library' replies.
5. 'Write a Tutorial for me....now' replies.
6. Narcissism
7. Bad photos
8. Poor workmanship
9. 'My way is the right way' threads.

........etc etc...


But....the correct way to end a thread is with a slight taper, so they engage smoothly....:biggrin:


----------



## BackyardSmokin (Jan 17, 2016)

That is easy.  If the other forums that I am on are any indication, just having me post in a thread kills it.


----------



## CREID (Jan 17, 2016)

Stop responding.


----------



## Brian Frank (Jan 17, 2016)

THE END


----------



## Hawkdave (Jan 17, 2016)

No, you've all got it wrong. Just cut the end off the bolt and the thread is useless now. :biggrin:


Dave.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 17, 2016)

bang bang you're dead
50 bullets in the head
now shut up and close this thread


----------



## rockb (Jan 17, 2016)

Use the little yellow triangle thingy and ask Jeff to end it..works every time....that is if it's your own thread.....if not...umm...never mind.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 17, 2016)

rockb said:


> Use the little yellow triangle thingy and ask Jeff to end it..works every time....that is if it's your own thread.....if not...umm...never mind.



Actually the triangle is a good tip, but no guarantee of closing a thread.   If no rules are broken, the thread will often be allowed to continue even if the OP requests a close.


----------



## rkimery (Jan 18, 2016)

Add politics!


----------



## PapaTim (Jan 18, 2016)

Everyone stop responding.

Just to be clear, that's not a command, it's my answer to the OP.


----------



## preacherman (Jan 18, 2016)

Almost all threads die when the original poster does not participate in the discussion.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 18, 2016)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Abe Lincoln is dead
and this thread is too.


----------



## H2O (Jan 18, 2016)

preacherman said:


> Almost all threads die when the original poster does not participate in the discussion.




I don't need to participate, I already know.
There have been some good answers though, but I think Skiprat's has been the best. He makes some very valid points.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't get it. You were the one that started this. You said there is only one answer. So what is it that YOU think is the answer???


----------



## mark james (Jan 18, 2016)

Don't feed the troll!

internet troll - Google Search

Keep in mind Dan freely indicates in his signature line...  "Non-Participant Observer."  And to post threads in this manner is entirely his right, but the purpose is to "stir the pot" and watch it bubble.

Back to learning how to make consistent brick segments (much more interesting), and getting closer.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 18, 2016)

Oh! Just realized the troll is back,  Must have got banned from other sites.


----------



## H2O (Jan 18, 2016)

mark james said:


> Don't feed the troll!
> 
> internet troll - Google Search
> 
> ...





tbroye said:


> Oh! Just realized the troll is back,  Must have got banned from other sites.





Don't be upset, just because you haven't a clue.
I guess you don't like there is no prize.
It's just a question, if you don't like me or my thread, continue on down the road. No one forced you to click in here.

And as both my signature and the OP states, I observed, then I participated, and now I'm observing again. People like you two, make it so others prefer not to participate.

Go...


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 18, 2016)

mark james said:


> Don't feed the troll!
> 
> internet troll - Google Search
> 
> ...





Oh got it now. Yes TROLL with a capital T. Just read his signature line (don't usually read any signature lines because they are usually nothing but advertisement)  and it tells the entire story. Remember the thread very well now. Gary nailed it back then. Thanks Mark. You were the one who was very observant. Good job.

Now to your project. Which has to be a whole lot more interesting than this BS. How about a little insight what is going on. Some photos would be nice. How are we cutting the segments???  What new toys are we using???  Show us please.


----------



## H2O (Jan 18, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Gary nailed it back then.



The point to the quote in my signature is because Gary didn't "nail" anything.
It's amusing when people think they know, what they don't know.

If you don't want to be in this thread, the door is that way>>>>>.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 18, 2016)

H2O said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Gary nailed it back then.
> ...



You got what you wanted. 

Here is the thread for all to read. You were hiding behind the MR anonymous name and you were outed. Then you added your name. Here is how to end a thread. Add this to your list. 

www.penturners.org/forum/f18/woo-hoo-136180/


----------



## H2O (Jan 18, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> You got what you wanted.
> 
> Here is the thread for all to read. You were hiding behind the MR anonymous name and you were outed. Then you added your name. Here how to end a thread. Add this to your list.
> 
> www.penturners.org/forum/f18/woo-hoo-136180/



Another one that thinks they know what they don't know. I'm not and wasn't hiding, I had my name in my profile, until the great members got rude (similar to these wonderful comments). Oh, you can't remember that either. My name isn't Dan Sleeth in case you don't get irony. I fixed my sig, just so you are no longer confused.

It's not a list...only _*one*_ correct answer. Forget? See OP.

Another observation... your club members or followers, whatever you consider yourselves, seem to be vanishing. Check your link.

Now, if anyone can get the _*one*_ correct answer to the question.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 18, 2016)

This is getting into attacks on personalities, rather than discussions.  As this is now in 'personal attack' territory, I'm going to close the thread...

And the answer is: make a personal attack - that's the quickest way to end a thread!  

Andrew
assistant moderator


----------

